# Swagger Series



## Verti goat

This is a 4 race point series that begins 7/3 and alternates between River Race Track and Vertigo Raceway with 1 week off between races. 

Entry fee: $25 per race

Classes: 1/8 buggy sportsman (nitro)
1/8 buggy expert (nitro)
1/8 e-buggy
1/8 truggy
1/10 4x4 Short-Course

Dates: 7/3 - River
7/17 - Vertigo 
7/31 - River
8/14 - Vertigo

Format: 3 5min qualifiers
Nitro mains: 20 min.
Electric mains: 13 min.

Start time: 5:00p

Trophies for 1st in each class


----------



## itsnathan

COUNT ME IN!


----------



## hotrodchevy_77

Sounds fun count me in!


----------



## Hogster

Good stuff river and Vertigo. Great idea for more summer fun. The racers #'s are growing down here glad to see you put forth the effort of supplying a series for the interested. This and the addition of the new Vertigo layout should be huge. 

can't make the first race, be on vacation somewhere not here.

SO who will take the first place Trophy's?

I'de put my money on Jerry P but i like my money to much!


----------



## jep527

I will be out of town for the 2nd race so I want win plus I got a lot of work to do for the new layout.


----------



## sunkenmetal

Swagger series? is old spice the sponsor?


----------



## fast1970

Ahhh..The good ol Swagger series, I used to race this way, but we called it the stagger series, I would start sober, and stager out...Just kidding

Why "Swager" Just curious... And for my opinion, It sould be 4 races at a minimum, with one throw out, 123 in each class get somthin, it can be a .50 cent ribbon, folks will race for it, trust me, racing for first is great, rubbing a .50 cent ribbon for third in the face of your fourth place buddy..priceless!!


----------



## kstoracing

$5 additional classes or one price for all? Lol


----------



## Verti goat

For those of you that need a "swagga" lesson, watch this video 




Ribbons for 2nd and 3rd.....no problem.

Additional classes $5

Drop lowest race points.....easy.

Any other ideas/suggestions?


----------



## jasonwipf

This is a great idea.


----------



## rivertrack

:dance: thax:bounce:


----------



## rivertrack

hay cv were do u get yor trophys from if we can get good price like to give 1st thru 5th would be nice for the racers give us a call or email:bounce::bounce:


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

PM sent..........


----------



## darrenwilliams

Shouldn't be a surprise to anyone but just to make it official, we are rained out this week.


----------



## jep527

come on its just a little wet lol. we are flooded out too. this rain will not quite


----------



## Verti goat

Keep us up to date for the weekend Darren. Hopefully we see the first race moved to this Saturday after the rain out.


----------



## Ducatibilt

Is the make up for the rain out going to be this weekend?


----------



## Verti goat

Swagger series is pushed back a race. So, now race 1 will be at Vertigo next weekend and alternate with River track the same days as listed in post 1. One more race day will be added to the end of the series to keep it 4 races. Remember, we will drop 1 race so if you can't make all 4, you can still win with 3.


----------



## kstoracing

Not if Darren's going to ATX...lol.


----------



## tebone626

this could be Darrens drop race


----------



## Ducatibilt

Thanks for the info, I still don't know everyone yet so I wasn't sure.


----------



## kstoracing

I'm not sure but, I would doubt they will run Swagga this weekend. If so Derrick or the River people will update.


----------



## kstoracing

Ok see you next weekend at the Vert.


----------



## Verti goat

kstoracing said:


> Not if Darren's going to ATX...lol.


Next weekend Karl. The 17th. Vertigo does not have any races this weekend.


----------



## cjtamu

Awfully quiet in here. Is this still on for Saturday?


----------



## darrenwilliams

I hope so. I am planning on coming.


----------



## Merdith

*Where, when......*

Where are we racing this weekend? and When.......


----------



## Graydog328

Pretty Sure it's at Vertigo Saturday. Last race on the current layout. I think there plan is to race Saturday, demo the track Sunday and have the new layout ready for the HARC race the following weekend.


----------



## Hogster

This Saturday 7-17-2010 @ Vertigo is the first race for Swagger Series.

*start time 5pm*

Classes: 1/8 buggy sportsman (nitro)
1/8 buggy expert (nitro)
1/8 e-buggy
1/8 truggy
1/10 4x4 Short-Course

Dates:
7/17 - Vertigo 
7/31 - River
8/14 - Vertigo
???? - River

Format: 3 5min qualifiers
Nitro mains: 20 min.
Electric mains: 13 min.

Don't forget to come out on Sunday to help tear down the track. Then get out the way of the dozer!


----------



## kstoracing

It just got pushed back, first race is this Saturday at Vertigo. Wish I could make it but, I have a birthday to go to. Maybe I can make the next one at the River.


----------



## kstoracing

I may try and come help Sunday though.


----------



## jep527

alright this sat. swagger series 1st race. come out and enjoy the last race at vertigos small track. then tear down sunday to get the new track going.


----------



## Merdith

*Sounds great to me....*

I've been wanting to go to Vertigo more so this is a good chance. Can't wait. The rainouts gave me an itchy trigger finger.....that sounds bad for some reason....hehe...


----------



## kaotickc

Never been there so forgive the question...but are there tables for pit spaces, or do you have to bring your own table/chairs/canopy?


----------



## jep527

yes its pretty much bring your on stuff.


----------



## Verti goat

Race is on tomorrow. Gates open at 10a for practice and racing starts at 5p. This is race 1 of the Swagger series.


----------



## Labrat99

I'm in. Bring it boys. :work:


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Did you guys get poured on yesterday?


----------



## killerkustoms

The rain didn't make it down there from what I heard and I believe they had about 50 entries.


----------



## Labrat99

Fun times. We had a great lightning show but no rain. Derick did shorten the mains up to try and squeeze everything in. We were done by about 10 or 10:30.

Rubine, you missed a good one bro!


----------



## jasonwipf

nice! 50 entries is great.


----------



## killerkustoms

Labrat99 said:


> .
> 
> Rubine, you missed a good one bro!


I believe you Rusty, I couldn't make it even if I tried, cause since the TNA I decided to rebuild truggy for the Harc. The buggy is out of the question as I'm saving that one for its maiden voyage also for the Harc (wait for it...).









Verti Goat when will you post the results from last night.


----------



## Asbar 23

man yesterday was some awsome racing 
i had second in the 4x4sc main and right when i was about a turn away from the first possition my freaking esc and motor connection wires pop off on the tripple. man that cost me the whole race 

i think i am gona just solder them togeather so i dont have to worry about them when landing a jump.


----------



## Verti goat

Fun night of racing, except for the threat of rain during the mains. Results are posted online at www.vertigoraceway.com

I will get the points worked out soon. Pretty busy this week with the track rebuild.


----------



## weshyper10sc

man sound like it was fun missed race i was riding at crosby 0QnIpiy7jfk[/MEDIA]]


----------



## tebone626

yeah wes, you missed it, there was another sc jumping the triple. the races were awesome.


----------



## weshyper10sc

dangit man i wish i was there then it would be 2 but hey see yall at river track


----------



## jasonwipf

Man that truggy race looks like it was close. Grats Grayson.


----------



## tebone626

jason, you deff missed some good races in the truggy class. i was actually doing pretty good, till my center front drive shaft came off. but it was a good race.


----------



## GoFaster

When the series goes to the River Track, is it called the "Stagger Series"? It seems that would fit better.


----------



## jasonwipf

tebone626 said:


> jason, you deff missed some good races in the truggy class. i was actually doing pretty good, till my center front drive shaft came off. but it was a good race.


Dude, you always do good man. ;-) I'll see ya this saturday!

P.S. Ya for reliability sake get a Mugen man!


----------



## Asbar 23

hey guys here is the link to the video i made on the first swagger race this last weekend. let me know how it was lol...


----------



## Asbar 23

here are alos some likes to the videos from harc round 6 at mikes hobbies


----------



## tebone626

jasonwipf said:


> Dude, you always do good man. ;-) I'll see ya this saturday!
> 
> P.S. Ya for reliability sake get a Mugen man!


thanks. i wish i could afford one of those. found out it was my front diff that went out on me. gotta get me a new one before this weekend, not sure if it will be here in time.


----------



## JANKEII

Cool


Asbar 23 said:


> hey guys here is the link to the video i made on the first swagger race this last weekend. let me know how it was lol...


----------



## Merdith

*Sweet Video*

Your alright Asbar. I like having you around.....


----------



## Asbar 23

thanks for saying that lol:doowapsta i just hope my parents let me come to the harc race his saturday on the new layout


----------



## tebone626

tell them i said you could come out.


----------



## JANKEII

I'm ready!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Verti goat

I'm in for some ebuggy. Got my eyes on a nice trophy for proving i got swagger!


----------



## kstoracing

Man, I can't make it this weekend. I know I got swag, just gotta prove it...lol.


----------



## tebone626

wish i could make it, but i have to work. sucks for me. but good for you guys


----------



## Hogster

Verti goat said:


> I'm in for some ebuggy. Got my eyes on a nice trophy for proving i got swagger!


I should have my ebuggy back up and running this weekend. You gonna by yourself a trophy or what?

where's the points at?


----------



## Ducatibilt

Since my driver will be unavailable. I may come out and race myself if I can get our hooptie put back together and if you think he's wild just wait. He taught me everything he knows.

Bring your own hard hat!


----------



## racin_redneck

Gonna get some more break in time on the works B5 that team ******* will be running in the enduro race as the week goes on. Thinking about using the river track as a oppurtunity to get the motor fully broken in for Aug 7. The alpha will be waiting in the pit bag just incase though.


----------



## Graydog328

I'll be there. I'm ready for some River Racing it's been awile.


----------



## JANKEII

Any word on the River track? Is there a new design?


----------



## Merdith

*Lets do it*

I'm ready Tone Loc.......


----------



## tarpon140

Merdith said:


> I'm ready Tone Loc.......


I worry about you Mad Dog


----------



## darrenwilliams

No new layout at this time. It has not stopped raining for weeks down there. Hopefully, the rain is gone now.


----------



## Verti goat

Keep us posted Darren.


----------



## darrenwilliams

Looks like the weather should be good thru the weekend. Good as in no rain, bad as in hotter than ****. I am trying to get my boat back together so I can do a little booze cruise down the river to cool off. Anyone brave enough to get in a tube behind my boat? lol


----------



## tarpon140

I aint scary


----------



## racin_redneck

How big a tube we talkin here? The ******* covers up a bit of real estate. Is your transom up to the task?


----------



## jasonwipf

Hell Darren bring your boat to the next HARC, I know i'd love to go tubing off that dock between heats!!!!


----------



## darrenwilliams

Everything is up to the ******* challenge. I am still wrenching on it. I need to go get a couple of gaskets this morning and it should be ready. Word of advice, don't let your boat sit for two years. Really bad things happen. I am $600 into this repair so far.


----------



## kstoracing

600 for two years isn't too bad...lol


----------



## darrenwilliams

Good news/bad news: We are racing and my boat is ready for some fun before the race. Bad news, can't find my tube. Oh well. See you all this afternoon.


----------



## Verti goat

I'm ready for some racin at the river. All you guys who haven't been to the river to race yet need to make it down for some big air!


----------



## jasonwipf

Verti goat said:


> I'm ready for some racin at the river. All you guys who haven't been to the river to race yet need to make it down for some big air!


Very true the river is a blast!


----------



## Verti goat

I have the results from series 2 race and will compile the current points to post up tomorrow.

We will have the trophies for 1st, 2nd and 3rd at the next series, so be sure to drool over them at the next series race at Vertigo on 8/14. Remember, you get to drop your lowest race or a no-show.


----------



## Verti goat




----------



## Merdith

*TQ Points*

Don't forget my 2 TQ points......


----------



## jasonwipf

Great job guys! Looks like you guys had fun!


----------



## tarpon140

I had an awesome time! Frickin hot though


----------



## Hogster

Yep had a good time. Track layout was fast but dangit you had to be fast everywhere, no time to relax, very intense. 

GOOD JOB ******* taken 1st in sportman bug. That new buggy and orange head are paying off for ya.

Hey Damon thanks for the pit work, not your fault my car flamed out, the tune was off-- i just switched to another type of fuel before the main and really didn't get to tune it- not that I really know how, besides I have flamed out in every nitro race I've been in, starting to get used to it.

Good racin


----------



## kstoracing

Rob, change motors brands. Not saying that Alpha are bad motors, what I think is that they are expert motors. Whereas experts will be able to properly tune them. I think the tuning window is so small that someone not good with motors will be able to tune them right. 

I may try one to see if I can get it, but I know I can tune a Werks motor. 

I think that because Jerry, Derrick you always have problems with flame outs. I think a little more experience with tuning may help with tuning those.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Rob...........try that little sub-$150 novarossi motor, put a McCoy MC-59 plug, and byrons gen2 25% fuel..........I'm telling you right now, it's a SWEET little motor, and has more than adequate power for anything Texas can throw at it! Plus, they are SUPER easy to tune, last a long time, get excellent mileage, and rarely flame out with a half-way decent tune on them.


----------



## Ducatibilt

Hogster said:


> Hey Damon thanks for the pit work, not your fault my car flamed out, the tune was off-- i just switched to another type of fuel before the main and really didn't get to tune it- not that I really know how, besides I have flamed out in every nitro race I've been in, starting to get used to it.
> 
> Good racin


Uhhhhh, well I never thought it was my fault, but thanks for pointing that out to everyone else! 
I don't know but your car was flying, you were going to the front before it flamed. Again not my fault! I say stick with the alpha and get some more time in with the new fuel or just give it to me, whichever.

I did have a blast out there the other night, I also got some video of the "fireworks" show. However a certain individual standing next to me which will remain nameless :biggrin: made some entertaining comments which are pretty prominent on the recording that some may find offensive. So I wasn't sure about posting it up.


----------



## Hogster

Ducatibilt said:


> Uhhhhh, well I never thought it was my fault, but thanks for pointing that out to everyone else!
> I don't know but your car was flying, you were going to the front before it flamed. Again not my fault! I say stick with the alpha and get some more time in with the new fuel or just give it to me, whichever.
> 
> I did have a blast out there the other night, I also got some video of the "fireworks" show. However a certain individual standing next to me which will remain nameless :biggrin: made some entertaining comments which are pretty prominent on the recording that some may find offensive. So I wasn't sure about posting it up.


LOL. awman I shoulda left that "fault part out", now i feel bad, not your fault though. Ya you can have the green head.

Well the video and the nameless individual should probably not get posted. I think I know who was standing next to you and I believe that person would appreciate you not posting it.


----------



## Hogster

kstoracing said:


> Rob, change motors brands. Not saying that Alpha are bad motors, what I think is that they are expert motors. Whereas experts will be able to properly tune them. I think the tuning window is so small that someone not good with motors will be able to tune them right.
> 
> I may try one to see if I can get it, but I know I can tune a Werks motor.
> 
> I think that because Jerry, Derrick you always have problems with flame outs. I think a little more experience with tuning may help with tuning those.


I've decided to give the Alpha another shot, maybe 2, 3 at the most. But i'm not touching the needles this time. I'm gonna let a "professional" tune it and if it runs good during the main and during the pit stop I'll keep, then I want to learn the tuning from scratch. We'll find out tomorrow night at TNA.

And your right Karl I always have flameouts because of Derick and Jerry! lol.. darn electric guys


----------



## Merdith

*Good call Mr fast guy....*



Hogster said:


> I've decided to give the Alpha another shot, maybe 2, 3 at the most. But i'm not touching the needles this time. I'm gonna let a "professional" tune it and if it runs good during the main and during the pit stop I'll keep, then I want to learn the tuning from scratch. We'll find out tomorrow night at TNA.
> 
> And your right Karl I always have flameouts because of Derick and Jerry! lol.. darn electric guys


 Don't forget that you have people around you to help. That's the coolest thing about rc racing is the wacky friends you get to know.

That Engine sounded fine. If an engine flames it's either old, needs a different plug, needs to be shimmed differently, or needs to be tuned differently. Every engine has it's quirks, and it's assets, so you will get better at tuning, and we all have to learn from each other and from time spent racing.....Good luck,

Conditions change from early on during the hot day time to the night. In the main it might tend to run fat from the humidity, and during the day when it's hot it may run fat from the thin hot air, but in between those two extremes you may richen it on the top just a bit, and maybe on the bottom too. If you warm up your engine and it runs really low you usually need to lean the bottom, and if it tends to idle high the bottom end is a touch lean. Small adjustments on the bottom end needle, if that is set right, then the top end won't need to be so lean. It will tansition from slow to high faster and smoother, allowing the engine to keep a more constant temperature from idle, lowspeed, to high speed...


----------



## kstoracing

Only thing is to get a general tune before race day. The thing is to get a good base tune that way on race day, you're only tuning for humidity.


----------



## Verti goat

Race 3 of the Swagger Series is this Saturday at 5p at Vertigo. Been a fun series so far, lots of competition. Trophies will be made this week and available for you to see on Saturdays race. Remember, you only get 1 drop, so this series uses your points from your best 3 races. See you Saturday from some Swagger!!!


----------



## jasonwipf

I say bonus "Swagger" points for the cars that do "successful" backflips on the Quad during the main of the Swagger #4 race at the river race track!


----------



## killerkustoms

Did you say "Backflips", count me in!


----------



## darrenwilliams

I have seen Rubine do it during the mains before. If you give extra points he will be getting an extra point every lap. As a bonus he will also have a "just broke in, one race old" engine for sale on eBay.


----------



## racin_redneck

get them cars ready, round 3 is up tomarrow at vertigo. Jerry, derrick and I put the center sprinklers in this evening, now we have full coverage sprinklers for the whole track. See you guys tomarrow


----------



## Verti goat

Trophies for 1st, 2nd and 3rd are in the shop for you to check out for todays race. Should be a fun night if racing with plenty of close races for 1st. See ya tonight!


----------



## jep527

Good race yesterday had a blast. Lots of good driving. New steering servo helped me a lot. Just need to keep my motor temps down. Came off at 194 in the main. Congrats to mad dog, *******,jason r and karl s for finishing 2nd in sc the best he's done ever lol lucky I don't have one karl track looked great with the water working again


----------



## Verti goat

*updated points*


----------



## tebone626

who got the tq points for e buggy?


----------



## Verti goat

tebone626 said:


> who got the tq points for e buggy?


You should have the 2 bonus TQ points Reavis. I'm not sure what happened when I did e-buggy. Now that I looked over it, there are a few corrections I have to make in that class. I will get the points updated this evening.

Fun racing in e-buggy last night!!


----------



## Merdith

*Thanks to Vertigo......*

The track was awesome, great friends, expertly run race track.

See you next time......


----------



## racin_redneck

thanks goes out to karl for helping me pit to a victory last night, for a short course guy he did a great job calling me in for fuel and topping the car off. Had a great time racing last night, thanks to the marshalls that volunteered during the buggy/truggy main. For a while it was key not to wreck as there were only two marshalls on the track until a few volunteers joined in


----------



## Verti goat

Here are the corrected points with the corrections in the e-buggy class. Also, I am still lacking the TQ points for round 2 at the River and will try to get it from them this week.


----------



## jasonwipf

With drops alot of those points are actually going to be close. Looks pretty competitive.


----------



## kstoracing

Had a great time yesterday. Almost wanted to stay for some Midnight racing but, I think Derrick had to go eat. Maybe next time...lol.

Thanks to Lance for pitting for me. Even with the flame outs, I need to redo that clutch and it should be straight after that. Sub Cultures for the buggy didn't do too bad either. I nice alternative they seem to be able to work anywhere. I guess they are J Concepts answer to Calibers and City Blocks. 

Those hunting for trophies good luck to you. 

Jerry you should borrow Derricks truck and bring your A game. Because if I go electric next thing you'll say is you're getting a truggy.


----------



## killerkustoms

Am I reading correctly...there were 3 entries in Truggy and Expert buggy and only 2 in sportsman for this last race?


----------



## jep527

i will get one soon karl and you had 18 laps in 15 with best time 36.8 and i had 20 laps in13 with best time 36.7 speaks for itself. ha ha


----------



## kstoracing

Ha ha, you forget, my clutch was gone. The springs were shot. You also had less people to avoid and you still were all over the place. You shoulda let me drove. You might have won.


----------



## Verti goat

Get your SWAG on this Saturday at the River. 5p start time! Trophies will be awarded to each classes winners.


----------



## racin_redneck

all I wanna know is "Who's going with me?"


----------



## Merdith

*haa*

thank you Jan.......


----------



## darrenwilliams

Ready to Swagger. Mad Dog, tonight is my night. You better look out


----------



## monsterslash

Be there with #**#* bells on.


----------



## tebone626

good luck to everybody in the going to the swagger race tonight.


----------



## troytyro

On my way Darren and Maddog!!


----------



## jep527

not going jason. meet a guy yesterday said he knew you from drag racing.


----------



## hotrodchevy_77

Thanks to Vertigo and The River for putting on a fun series! The racing was good last night. I cant wait to get another series started....''Swagger 2.0'' maybe?


----------



## tebone626

count me in for the 2.0


----------



## racin_redneck

Thank U vertigo and river track crew, this little thing called the swagger series was a blast to race. I cant wait for 2.0 to start. Lots of great racing last night, but the fun race to watch was the two truggy titans jason and vernon battle it out throughout the quals. Love the rivertrack fire works, that never gets old. When ever troy wakes up we will have to get him to post the video he took of the fireworks and the truggy race. Hope to see everyone out for the next series.


----------



## Verti goat

Great series and lots of close races! Can't wait for the Swagger 2.0!! And now bow to your winners! They have swagger and you don't...

*4x4 Short Course:*
1st-Jason Reavis
2nd-Lance Clark
3rd-Colton Griffey

*Truggy*:
1st-Jason Reavis
2nd-Vernon Petebrink
3rd-Chance Reveglia

*Nitro Buggy Expert:*
1st-Mad Dog
2nd-Brian Stanford
3rd-Darren Williams

*Nitro Buggy Sportsman:*
1st-*******
2nd-Michael Griffey
3rd-Vernon Petebrink

*Electric Buggy:*
1st-Sutton Benpon
2nd-Jason Reavis
3rd-Keith McDonald


----------



## jasonwipf

cool! I want to see bottle rockets attached to buggy!


----------



## jasonwipf

Sutton has been kicking some *** at Ebuggy. I bearly beat him at the last HARC race. I think he woulda took me but had the worse luck getting around traffic (but I guess that counts too). Good job all you guys.


----------



## Jeremy Cupps

Maybe it can be a three track series for 2.0!


----------



## kstoracing

Three track series sounds good to me. Maybe a little longer than 4 races too...lol, six or nine drop 2-3 races. Must at least attend 4 to be in the mix if six and 6 if a 9 race series.


----------



## jep527

stay with the 2 drop and 9 races sounds good over longer time frame


----------



## tebone626

sounds like a mini HARC series.


----------



## Verti goat

tebone626 said:


> sounds like a mini HARC series.


Yeah, that could be great for people just getting into racing mid-season or switching classes during the HARC year. Maybe even talk to CV and all tracks on scheduling a rotating "half-harc" that would run for a few months with a break and start back up towards the end of summer.

It would be cool to see another series though...It was fun!


----------



## Merdith

*Hmmm*

A three series would be cool, however, it seems that some racers aren't coming down to the river, and sometimes Vertigo for the HARC races so it would require a bit more commitment on their part to make it work for 2.0 just my 2.0 cents......


----------



## kstoracing

Awww....MD don't be so negative...lol. You have to allow for scheduling conflicts and prior commitments. I know during the school year my schedule is all off. I have to really fight to even get a chance to race. 

I was wondering how would the scheduling go. Would the swag be the pre-HARC? Probably should go to the track that in between track. IDK, I guess the Swag/PreHarc could work...lol

Derrick, next time hold off on the trophies until the series is almost complete. Not after the 1st race..lol.


----------



## Jeremy Cupps

I would love to come to both the river and vertigo, but i dont realy have anyone to cover for me at our shop. Ive wanted to run at both tracks for over a year they look like fun from the pics ive seen.


----------



## JANKEII

Congrats to the winners


----------



## Merdith

*Good Point*



kstoracing said:


> Awww....MD don't be so negative...lol. You have to allow for scheduling conflicts and prior commitments. I know during the school year my schedule is all off. I have to really fight to even get a chance to race.
> 
> I was wondering how would the scheduling go. Would the swag be the pre-HARC? Probably should go to the track that in between track. IDK, I guess the Swag/PreHarc could work...lol
> 
> Derrick, next time hold off on the trophies until the series is almost complete. Not after the 1st race..lol.


It's tough to make the races. I was thinking, it's a long drive for some, especially the youngsters who don't drive yet. It's not like I drive up to Houston very often, so who am I to talk....

I just like to see everybody together..


----------



## jasonwipf

Come on. If you cant make desired races, its cuz your pussssy whiped. Face it. The "best" R/C guys in the world are single, divorced or geeks. Sad but true.

I am proud to say I am not the "best" at R/C.


----------



## kstoracing

IDK, Jason, i think you fit one of those categories above you mentioned.....lol.


----------



## Smiley

A 3 way series would be much better. Also have to consider all the big races, Thats what some of us plan around.


----------



## kstoracing

If we play this well, the Houston area could rival the JBRL series...lol. therefore making our races "Big" races. Try and get a magazine to Sponsor one of these series....


----------



## tebone626

hopefully for the 2.0 we can clarify some of the rules also. so everybody is on the same page. just a thought.


----------



## Merdith

*yep*



kstoracing said:


> If we play this well, the Houston area could rival the JBRL series...lol. therefore making our races "Big" races. Try and get a magazine to Sponsor one of these series....


Well put man. the HARC series is a pretty BIG:wink: race. It's 12 races, all year long, and it includes 3 BIG race tracks. I've enjoyed the racing, and even though not all the BIG racers show up, we have a heck of a group that does it BIG:wink:...


----------



## fast1970

*Where is the Monkey?*

Next year I hope to get the full HARC series under my belt, I have raced at all the tracks, they are all challenging, Monkey is just busy this year... In Atlanta today..


----------



## jep527

hey monkey you need to drive our new layout. lots of fun


----------



## Big Phil

Can someone please tell me how someone that didn't make the A-main won 1/8 E buggy? This doesn't make since to me...I could see it if no elec made the A but there was atleast 1 there.


----------



## tebone626

they took his laps and time from his b-main race, and compared them to the e-buggies that were in the a-main. not the best format if you ask me.


----------



## darrenwilliams

We did not have enough E-buggies or experts so all buggies were combined but scored differently to keep the points correct. A and B mains were both 15 minutes and we called the E-buggies done at 13 minutes. I agree it was not the best format but it kept us from racing 4 car races that would have been a lot more boring.


----------



## tebone626

yeah, but the guy that won the ebuggy, didnt event run with all the ebuggys. and there were actually five ebuggys, enough for a class.


----------



## darrenwilliams

At this point, it is what it is.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

ahhh, the only combined nitro/electric thing never seems to go away LOL.

as Darren said, there is really no best way to go about it........


----------



## Ducatibilt

*Swagger 2.0*

Here's my thoughts on the next Swagger Series.

6 race series with 2 races at each of the 3 tracks.

With Courtney's permission piggy back 3 of the Swagger races on the next 3 HARC races. In other words your running the HARC series race but you pay an extra entry to count points toward the swagger series. Swagger points only go to people paying the swagger entry. In other words if you finish 3rd in class you get 3rd HARC points, if 2nd didn't pay the Swagger entry then you get 2nd place points for the Swagger series. Clear as MUD!

For the other 3 races make them double points and run them on the local tracks regular club day.

So you have a 6 race series over the next 3 months, you can drop either a single double point race or 2 of the single point races so points will be based on 4 races. Maybe make the entries half the price for the HARC rounds since your already paying a HARC entry and it only counts for half the points.

This would keep from watering down the HARC series and encourage everyone to go run a club race at each of the local tracks. Maybe get some of the guys that only race their local track to a HARC race and get the HARC racers to a club race day.

Since nobody knows me feel free to flame away, I can take it!


----------



## kstoracing

Not sure if I am a fan of the piggy back Swagg thing. It seems if you miss a race you're being hit twice. 

Keep them seperate, depending on your schedule you could make one and not the other and still have a good showing for competition. I like at least 6 races but rather have 9, with possible 2 drops. Make it a bi-weekly system or a week before or after the HARC races.


----------



## jasonwipf

His idea is interesting, its sorta like doubling down on a card bet. If anything it could increase HARC attendance since there are double points being counted. That could be bad if your trying to get out at a decent time or good if you want more competition.

I think the other tracks are also using the swagger series to get more racers out on non-Harc dates too and they would kill that effort.


----------



## tebone626

im not sure if you guys understand what happen. they did combine the e buggys with the nitro's, thats not the big deal. there were two heats of this combined class. there was a b-main, and an a-main. the winner of the b-main didnt bump up and race the a-main, but he ended up getting first in the a-main. instead of running with 10 to 12 other cars, his lap times were compared to the a-main drivers, and then awarded first. if you do this, atleast let everybody in the respectable class know. never heard of this being done before.


----------



## kstoracing

Well, that's the River think of new innovative ways of doing things. lol. 

I think I should have gotten a trophy too.


----------



## Ducatibilt

Like I said I'm new here so bear with me. 
It seems to many points races over to many weekends would just thin out the different series.

I'm just trying to find a way to work in both series and the individual club races, so that you don't have to choose which one to run. HARC is coming up on the end of the season. My thinking is this would be some incentive to show up even your not in the points race for HARC, you could still get in the points in the Swagger series. The doubleing of the points for the club races would help to get more racers out to each of the 3 local club tracks when they normally wouldn't go. 

Each track should get a decent turnout for the HARC races and a decent turnout for their club race, this still leaves a couple of weekends of regular club racing per month.

If you don't normally race the HARC series you would have to run 1 to still be in the swagger points, if you already race the HARC series you have to make 2 of the club races to still be in the points. So you will have to commit to either 4 or 5 weekends over the next 3 months if you want to run for points.

Just my opinion here but the bigger the turnout the better the racing.

**** don't mean to come off like a know it all jackass! I'll just shutup and let the people that know what their doing handle this.
Freakin noobs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darrenwilliams

Jason,
I understand your frustration. However this is exactly the way Derrik and I discussed the race would be run, in order to allow points to all the classes, before I brought down the heats and it is exactly what I announced would be done when we posted the mains with 15 minute A and B mains.
Karl,
I would appreciate you not slamming the River when you were not even present.


----------



## troytyro

I race for fun!!:spineyes:


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

troytyro said:


> I race for fun!!:spineyes:


me too!


----------



## kstoracing

1Darren, I was joking bro. If I was able to make it, I would have showed.

Ill be around for the next series. I coulda possibly landed a SC trophy. If they both were 15min, there was no "A-main." Seems like it was A1 and A2 with the best time winning. The race prior was ran different too, but run what you feel is best. Always more than 1 way to do things.


----------



## christmas racing

Hey guys is there a race at verigo this week end ?


----------



## kstoracing

I don't think so. Mike's seems like they will have a good race coming up. I'll be there this weekend, prepping for HARC.


----------



## skillett

It is what it is.darrin you been around and know thats not how you race.
Any thing can happen in the a main I enjoy racing with everyone but. I call that b.s

What's worse is someone taking the win that way


----------



## christmas racing

Hey Skillett how's it going man


----------



## hotrodchevy_77

Courtney Vaughan said:


> me too!


+1


----------



## racin_redneck

likes to play with toy cars and drink lots of beers


----------



## jep527

cant we all get along. if i was there i would have had 1st anyway. so blah blah cant wait for next one so i can take 1st and all yall can kmd


----------



## james long

I am noobe. So say what you want. But i want through my .02 cents in. And could not post till now. I race for fun and to send time with my kids. 

There were 5 e buggys that were running. There also were only 2 truggys that were running that day. They were able to run against them selves.


----------



## Big Phil

Alright you guys have made many good points ((BUT)) When you run in the B main win or lose it doesn't matter you're still behind the guy that finished last in the A-main it means jack squat what your time was.. At Least it does in any form of racing that I've ever seen. I'm not trying to dog anyone but Jason got the shaft i would be mad as hell if i was in his shoes.


----------



## kstoracing

I guess so next time just call it A-main "1" and A-main "2."


----------



## killerkustoms

LOL..thank god I stayed out of this series....,don't need this kind of Swagger!...me like to backflip!


----------



## cjtamu

kstoracing said:


> I guess so next time just call it A-main "1" and A-main "2."


No axe to grind here and really not trying to start anything, but Karl that doesn't really work. Track conditions change, and there are different drivers in the races, etc. In any kind of racing, if you can get a clean track you're going to be much faster than if you're fighting for position with one or more cars, etc. It's why things like bump ups and re-sorts were created.


----------



## kstoracing

I see your point Chris. 

What's the word on 2.0? I need a trophy.


----------



## jep527

dont know working on some rules so there will be no more of this. might start in dec or jan.


----------

